# December 2022 Photo of the Month Nominations



## snowbear (Dec 1, 2022)

This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.

Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):

Free TPF membership for *six months*.
Automatic entry into Photo of the Year 2022 nominations.
RULES:

1) You may nominate up to three (3) photos, no more.

2) You may not nominate your own photographs, only those of others.

3) Please include the name of the photo and the name of the photographer, in addition post a direct link to the thread or gallery where the photo was originally posted.

4) You may nominate any photo posted during the month of the contest as part of a thread or in the galleries. Photo must have been taken by the poster and all rights must belong to original photographer. Photo must have been posted in the month of the current (this) contest, *determined by the GMT (UTC 0) Time Zone*.

5) If someone else has already nominated a photo, please do not nominate it again. It makes it very confusing when it's time to make the voting thread. If a photo is nominated twice, your post may be edited or deleted.

6) The same person can only receive the POTM prize for winning once in a 12-month period. This person can still win POTM, but they will only receive the prize once.

7) Once you've nominated a photo, please do leave a link to this nomination thread and a mention that the photo has been nominated in the original thread that the photo came from. Those whose photos are nominated may like to know that they are in the competition.

8) A member is only allowed to have three (3) of their photos nominated in each month's contest. If more photos are nominated the member will be allowed to decide which photos they would like in the voting.

9) I like bacon and sausage.

How to nominate:

1. Right click image
2. Select "Copy Image URL".
3. In new reply window select image icon from menu bar
4. Paste image URL into dialog box
5. Add Photographer's Name and Photo Title.
6. *Add link to the thread where it was originally posted*.

So don't hold back, nominate your 3 choices for the month

Also, whilst we are all for chatter in this thread; if you want to leave compliments please follow the link to the original thread and share your compliments there (where the original photographer of the photo can see them).


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 24, 2022)

Bump, bump, bump. Time is drawing near, nominate those photos.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2022)

Hockey Portrait by @hokies2379


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2022)

A schnauzer Christmas  #1  By @CherylL


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 29, 2022)

And my last pick for the month Christmas Cactus Blossoms  #3 by @jeffashman


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2022)

Another Angle by @MitchP:


----------



## terri (Dec 29, 2022)

Gear Down by @4huskers :


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 30, 2022)

snowbear said:


> 9) I like bacon and sausage.



Someone please explain the relevance of #9 in the rules, or is is @snowbear Just checking to see if we're  reading them.😁


----------



## gk fotografie (Dec 30, 2022)

snowbear said:


> This competition runs each month; during the month members are able to nominate others' photos (in this thread) for TPF Photo of the Month. At the end of each month a poll is made and members then vote from the selection to choose the TPF Photo of the Month.
> 
> Winners of Photo of the Month will get (thanks to the site admins for providing prizes!):
> 
> ...


Oh, but number 9 has been in the list for a long time, but what's quite new is a membership of 6 months instead of 12 months and especially this: at the top it says one can nominate *6 *photos, while at the bottom it says you can nominate just *3* photos, so what's the right amount?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2022)

(Tosses a coin) … let’s make it three.

Yes, it was decided to change the sponsoring membership to six months, with an additional prize for Photo of the Year.

Now, enough off-topic chatter.  Go find some photos to nominate.


----------



## smoke665 (Dec 30, 2022)

Ah come on @snowbear you should be happy we're reading the instructions, and I've already nominated my limit.   By the way you still didn't explain what "I like bacon and sausage" has to do with POTM?


----------



## snowbear (Dec 30, 2022)

smoke665 said:


> Ah come on @snowbear you should be happy we're reading the instructions, and I've already nominated my limit.   By the way you still didn't explain what "I like bacon and sausage" has to do with POTM?


Yes, I’m glad _*someone*_ reads them.

As far as the side dishes, like @gk fotografie mentioned, the bacon part has been there for a long time.  I decided to expand on it when I took the contests on.


----------



## snowbear (Jan 3, 2023)

Last call for December 2022; voting goes up in a few hours.  If you've already nominated three, ask  friend tonominate one for you, or send me a message with the photo information; we'll get it in the contest.


----------

